# Could it be???



## amy1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I have tested this morning and i dont know if my eyes are playing tricks on me but at first i thought, no its just another negative   but  i went back and when i looked from the side I'm sure i could see a VERY faint line?? We have been trying for over 4 years and are due to start IUI in August but I'm 9 days late so thought i would test. 
In Feb this year i was rushed to hospital needing an emergency blood transfusion as i had been on  clomid for a year and a half but because the specialist didn't think to check i hadn't got PCOS  i had a major hemmerage and was rushed in. I have now lost over 2 1/2 stone and my periods have now gone to every 22 days and i have just had a scan and the specialist said that she couldnt see any signs of PCOS now   Im now on day 31 so thought id better test 
Has anyone ever seen such a faint line and had a BFP??
Thanks Amy xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It is quite possible, but obviously not having seen the test it is hard to tell.  With your IUI not being until August I would continue to test every couple of days or so until you get a conclusive result xxx


----------



## amy1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks very much for your reply. If AF still hasn't arrived by the morning i will test again with a clear blue test  . How is your treatment going? Its nice to be able to talk to people who are going through the same as me. All my friends are now having children and don't really understand how difficult it is xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in limbo a little at the moment.  I have an immune disease which means that treatment is a little more complicated.  I hope you get good news in the morning xxx


----------



## amy1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks very much for your reply and i hope your treatment works for you xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

How did you get on? xxx


----------



## amy1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

It was still negative   but still no AF. Im going to the doctors tonight so will let you know what he says. How are you feeling?


----------

